# Hoarding Ammo ?



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Just wondering if any folks here are making the ammo pile a little bigger?

I've been stocking up for the last few years just in case. I need to stock up a little more, but for the most part have a huge pile.

I think it makes good sense to be prepared, just in case. :run:

brownegg


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I only keep enough to get by day by day.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

There is no such thing as too much Ammo....


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Guess I'm "stocking up" bought a container of 500 rounds of 22 ammo bout 2 years ago and was just given another box of the same last month..... both still unopened with no outlook of them being used anytime soon.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Got enough powder and primers for about 20 years under normal use. Enough bullets on hand for about 5 years under normal use. Need to stock up on shot and more 30 cal bullets. Enough already l.oaded for about 10 years under normal use.


 Al


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

alleyyooper said:


> Got enough powder and primers for about 20 years under normal use. Enough bullets on hand for about 5 years under normal use. Need to stock up on shot and more 30 cal bullets. Enough already l.oaded for about 10 years under normal use.
> 
> 
> Al



We must be related.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Learn how to make your own powder and caste your own lead. Own at least one flintlock.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

We of course have no guns because they are FAR too dangerous (I learned that from the media), however, there is no such thing as hoarding _anything_.

Definition of hoarding...one person's opinion that someone else has has too much of something.

???? On the next episode of People Who Can't Mind Their Own Business...

When I want someone's opinion on my stuff, I will ask for it. That will happen when the fat lady is singing to the flying pig.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

All I'll admit to is, is that if I am in the situation of having to use up all my ammo, I might as well just lie down and look up at the stars because the problems are much bigger than me...


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I have enough ammo and components to defend myself and hunt for the rest of my life and barter a bit if necessary. I do wish I had bought a spamcan of 7.62X39 before the insanity set in. I don't have much ammo for the SKS I bought recently.

I'm not hoarding but being prepared. In the event of a calamity I can sit back and watch the unprepared scramble.


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

gunsmithgirl said:


> There is no such thing as too much Ammo....


Ding! Ding! Ding!

We have a winner!!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I can't even get what I need to keep the varmint population under control. Gander Mountain sells out as soon as it comes in.


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

gunsmithgirl said:


> There is no such thing as too much Ammo....


There is if you have to hump it.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I've only got about 2 half boxes (500 round) of .22 shells. That should still last me about another 4 to 6 years or more at just my normal squirrel hunting trips. But I've been having a hard time finding 223 psp for a few years now. I don't know if it was a coincident or not, but ever since Obama was elected the first term, I've had a hard time finding psp in 223's. I've probably only have about 10 shells total. 

I've got plenty of shotgun shells, but I hardly ever use my shotgun anymore.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't buy but am always looking and will take all anyone wants to give up....James


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I stopped in Walmart this morning... it was 10:30. They said they put a case of 45 auto out at nine. Even with the three box limit it was all gone... 

They had 7 boxes of 223 left they had just put out, and a guy was buying three more as I was standing there... 

I was buying some other shooting gear, and in 10 minutes of standing in the area, I counted 9 people walking up looking for ammo.. most were asking for 22lr...

Crazy stuff...


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

simi-steading said:


> I stopped in Walmart this morning... most were asking for 22lr...
> 
> Crazy stuff...




I was thinking about pulling my guns out of the safe and putting the 22 LR ammo in!

Crazy indeed.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

alleyyooper said:


> Got enough powder and primers for about 20 years under normal use. Enough bullets on hand for about 5 years under normal use. Need to stock up on shot and more 30 cal bullets. Enough already l.oaded for about 10 years under normal use.
> 
> 
> Al


Just picked up some supplies at the local gun show.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

diamondtim said:


> Just picked up some supplies at the local gun show.


Nice avatar Tim!


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Sounds like we may have to start worring about a drone? Darn, when you think you are fixed, then something else come along!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

not hoarding , just today my son looked at a bag of ammo i loaded , a hundred rounds wow that was a lot in his mind.
so i asked how many rounds do you think we use in a typical range trip , he said um 30-40

wow time to start counting , an average range trip will usually use 150 22lr and 50-100 rounds hand gun ammo , to the uninformed it sure sounds like a lot but 200-250 rounds sure goes in a hurry. , and we are not blazing away we are working on shooting skills.

I was talking to a guy today we were talking about his fellow NY residents stocking up on every round they could get before they have to pass a back ground check to buy ammo April 15

hopefully after tax day the buying will settle down some.

that new law sure helped to put potentially thousands of rounds into every gun owning house in NY , probably not what they were going for.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Breaking News . . . . The word . .Hoarding . . .has been banned by the most honored Finestein.& Obummer.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

Given the current high prices anybody would be nuts to buy much ammo now.

However I bought a bunch when I could get thousand round cases for 100 to 150 bucks and luckily I'm still shooting off most of that.

I remember AIM had the 9X18 Brown Bear stuff for 98 a case and I got 2 cases. I think I maybe have 500 left of that. What a deal.

I specifically bought a couple 7.62 X 25 pistols because that ammo is one of the ones still cheap.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Here locally individuals are pricing the 500+ round boxes of 22lr for up to 65 bux a box.My fervent wish is they get stuck with it.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

tarbe said:


> Nice avatar Tim!


Thank you. You have good taste.:clap:


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

When the kids move out you've got to use one of those empty bedrooms for something!
DH adds to the inventory on a regular basis.


----------



## Xplorer (Sep 23, 2010)

There is no such thing as hoarding, only having just enough. I never have just enough


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

This is getting ridiculous... Found a place that has some Winchester 36gr 22LR that suddenly popped up... They had 12 boxes of 2350... Got one in my cart.. started to check out, and then when I clicked confirmed.. GONE!!!!!

I had the same thing happen to me yesterday when 20 cases of 5000 rounds popped up... and I type fast


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

simi-steading said:


> This is getting ridiculous... Found a place that has some Winchester 36gr 22LR that suddenly popped up... They had 12 boxes of 2350... Got one in my cart.. started to check out, and then when I clicked confirmed.. GONE!!!!!
> 
> I had the same thing happen to me yesterday when 20 cases of 5000 rounds popped up... and I type fast


You are doing better than I. I managed to get a couple thousand Aguila Super Colibri and Shorts....that's it.

Good thing I am sitting on 15,000 LR. I hope this nonsense is a distant memory before I hit 10,000.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

The local gun store is selling 22s for up to 90 bux a box of 500+,depending on brand.10 bux for a box of 50.Gun store in the next little town over the road is out of 22s,but her prices haven't gone up since all this crapoleo started.I got some .380s and .38spl a few days ago for the same price as last year.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've got a few thousand, but I was really wanting to use them to help my wife do some learning a little cheaper... I'll wait a few months.. I'm sure the demand will go down...


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I finally found some 165G 30-06 ammo..... for 2 months they were out. If I am careful.... I shouldn't ever have to but 06 ammo again.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

There is basically three ways to look at this ammo crisis

1) No major bans will pass any prices will drop, it's not worth paying these prices
2)Bans will pass and ammo will become more expensive and harder to get, buy now
3)Ammo is priceless and I would prefer to have ammo over paper money, I will buy what I can and if prices drop I will have no regrets about the ammo I bought at the higher prices.

I will go with #3, without ammo then all my firearms are just paperweights. I have been limiting my shooting to conserve ammo. I am surprised by how many people said something like " I have a couple boxes and that will last me a while", I mean no disrespect when I say that I just could not imagine only having a few boxes of ammo


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

I am going with #3 also . Money will always be available,ammo...you never know . Pretty strange here in NY right now. I am paying a premium on ammo and gas to go find it,but my goal is to have quite a stockpile for me and my family for years to come. I can not imagine not taking a shot because I am worried about where the next cartridge will come from .


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I agree with the two posts above.

I look at ammo/components the way some folks look at needed medicine. You don't want to get caught without it!

The great thing about ammo/components is, if stored properly, it has a very long shelf-life.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

To me, it's almost as good as gold... I've got some stuff I bought years ago for almost nothing. As in a couple dollars a box.. today some of those boxes are worth $20-30... .not a bad investment if I ever needed to sell any.. but then again, it's going to have to be REAL bad before I sell a gun or ammo..


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I agree with everyone that thinks ammo is a good investment if the shtf. It could be used to barter for anything you need and worth more than money if ammo isn't available. If the Gov does get ugly with ammo available to the public, then that in itself is a shtf senerio.
brownegg


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I tell you what's kind of bothering me though... I've got a couple odd caliber Mausers, and up until the last week or so, pretty much everywhere had the stuff in stock... Now it's getting really hard to find anywhere that has it in stock, except the normally real expensive high end stuff... 

Those were kind of the ones I was counting in that if I were to run out of ammo for, I'd be able to get more fairly easily.. but with this madness, that isn't a good bet...


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

simi - just make sure you save your brass!

Even if you don't reload, you can swap your brass to someone who does, in exchange for loaded ammo. Or you can sell the brass for cash.

Handloaders are always scrounging brass, and it has of course gotten crazier along with all the other madness.

Tim


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh yeah.. I save my brass... I don't reload, but I'm about to take it up... been adding up all the costs for all the equipment... Just waiting to spring that price on the wife


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Waited in line at Gander Mountain for nearly an hour this am. They didn't get any Stingers but they did have some .22 lr hollowpoints. 

One thing I will say about the ammo "hoarding" crowd, there was no trampling, no rushing the door, no knocking people out of the way. Everyone was very polite and well mannered. We even went in the door single file in a line straight to the back to get our numbers.

Gander Mountain didn't even stock the shelves. They kept the boxes behind the counter and doled out up to 2 boxes per caliber per customer. Some of the people were looking about getting into reloading. A few had been in the ammo line before. 

I did hear that .308 ammo is very hard to find. Almost as bad as the FN 5.7.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I just got an FN 5.7 a couple weeks ago, ammo is almost impossible to find. I am trading some 7.62x39 ammo for some 5.7 this weekend. I can find more 7.62 it will just be expensive, 5.7 is pretty much unavailable


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

We got a few boxes just as the "shortage" was starting. They were a good investment. But, as they say, you can never have too much.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

simi-steading said:


> Oh yeah.. I save my brass... I don't reload, but I'm about to take it up... been adding up all the costs for all the equipment... Just waiting to spring that price on the wife


I am so glad that I got into reloading about 10 years ago. I haven't been doing it continuously, but purchased the press (used) and dies for every caliber I have a gun for. I wanted them in case a situation like this came up. My latest visit to Cabela's was eye-opening as to scarcity of powder, brass, bullets, primers, dies and presses. Ammo isn't the only thing disappearing off the shelves.


----------



## HuskyBoris (Feb 14, 2013)

last night we did our once year Walmart trip and I figured while I was there I would buy some.22,,nope,none ,,zero ,zip nada.,, I expected no .223 which I don't shoot anyhow but .22 ? cmon,,,there was also plenty of large caliber 30.06 ,270 ,30/30 etc,,so now I have to start poking around the gunstores and get some which is dangerous because I often leave with more than just ammo.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I make a weekly Walmart trip, I have only found .22lr there once. I they had three box of 325 round packs, I bought the last three. One time they had Tula 7.62x39, I got my three box limit and the next day they had none left. They do still have hunting calibers like 30-30,7mm,30-06


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Wait 'till everyone follows Joe's advice and buys a shotgun. Then you won't be able to find shotgun shells, either!

:shocked:


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Yesterday I had to make a trip to the county seat (town) and while there I thought I'd stop at wally world to see what they had. Nothing! But while I was looking around at the fishing supply I overheard one employee telling another employee about having ammo stocked that morning and when one deputy sheriff came in and discovered the ammo, he radioed other deputies and before you knew it, the place was crawling with all kinds of law enforcements buying up the ammo. 

At another small town nearby, I stopped in at a gun dealer/gun smith to see if he still had my dream .22 cal. squirrel rifle. He didn't. But while there I discovered he did have some .22 CB hollow point shorts for $10.88 a box of 100. I passed them up cause I thought that was a bit stiff. But I'll probably wished I hadn't. 

.22 shorts is what I use to squirrel hunt with most of the time. But I've been the proud owner of several boxes of shorts that I bought at a yard sale probably almost 15 years ago. I bought about a dozen boxes or more for the price of .10 cents a box. Of all those boxes, I counted up that I have 120 shells left to squirrel hunt with next squirrel season. And maybe the next year afterwards. With the two half boxes of 500 round .22 ammo, I've probably got enough to last me the rest of my life. But just incase, I still want more!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I think next squirrel season I'll be hunting with my pellet gun.. a WHOLE lot cheaper...


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Is it legal to hunt with a pellet gun in VA? It is illegal here in PA but I will be moving to wv/va area so I was wondering if it was legal


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

We have property in WVA so that's where I'll be hunting.. from what I can tell, its legal there to hunt squirrel with an air rifle.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hunting squirrel with an air rifle is legal here too, but those pellets just bounce off squirrel hide at 100 feet. Maybe I should buy a more powerful gun.


----------



## BACOG (May 17, 2012)

Every head of big game I have shot has been with a handload. Got enough loaded now that I would hunt for a few years. 

Starting to get loaded for the pistols. People have been selling brass on Gunbroker.com at prices that aren't too bad.

Working towards loading all of my primers and powder. When that happens I figure I can hunt for 10+years. And have enough on hand for defense & survival.

Oh yeah I have plenty of pellets for the air rifle too.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

simi-steading said:


> I think next squirrel season I'll be hunting with my pellet gun.. a WHOLE lot cheaper...


Ditto! If I can get my new pellet rifle scoped in good I would agree with you.



Danaus29 said:


> Hunting squirrel with an air rifle is legal here too, but those pellets just bounce off squirrel hide at 100 feet. Maybe I should buy a more powerful gun.


Yep, you need a more powerful pellet rifle. I bought a Gamo rifle that shoots 1250 ft./sec. last fall. I shot one squirrel in the head and it popped his eyes out of their sockets. Awesome!


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Hollowdweller said:


> Given the current high prices anybody would be nuts to buy much ammo now.
> 
> However I bought a bunch when I could get thousand round cases for 100 to 150 bucks and luckily I'm still shooting off most of that.
> 
> ...


It's not what you paid for it, its what it would cost to replace it!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

My pellet rifle will take out a squirrel real easy too... It's taken out a few crows at over 100 yards.. Big feathers are a little tougher than a little tree rat fur...


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I WAS acused of hoarding yesterday, so I am spreading it around. I put in a quote to clean up a property a month ago and was awarded the job last week. I went in Sat. to see what trailer I needed to bring and got to looking around. Found 3 big boxes of brass, 16 boxes of ammo, full reloading kit, 3 big cans of powder and a wad of gun parts. 1 full HHR load right then. 3 loads with the big trailer, 1 stop at the "junk store", a stop at the farm and a run to the dump. $600.00 to do the job, $900.00 cash at the junk store, $130.00 spent at the dump. A lot of great stuff at the barn drop (barn sale this spring). I will stop at my friends gun shop to unload a bunch I don't need. Will see at todays prices what that is worth. I am keeping the ammo and brass that I use. Looks like 6 complete guns and a lot of extra parts all thrown together. Will be a fun project. I understand the "renter" left in a hurry. I like to check all the nooks and crannies in old houses and barns. Hazmat is working on 1 shed and there was some odd farming going on out back. Should help stimulate the economy in this county a little....James


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

That sure sounds like a great salvage and cleanup job to be on... I'd be all over it too...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Maybe I should buy a more powerful gun.


This is a great place to look for one.
The type of pellet can make almost as much difference as the power of the gun, depending on distance:
http://www.pyramydair.com


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Couple more boxes 308 hunting ammo and I'll be o.k. for awhile


----------

